# 16" Stainless Steel Wheel Trims



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can find 16" Stainless Steel Wheel Trims please. I have found one set of six on www.motoramahull.com.
I cannot find a website for Parma Industries, who apparently supply wheel trims.

Our first choice would be similar to those on the first image, but haven't seen them available yet, and second choice on second image.

Also, where can I get hold of those things that you place over adjacent wheel studs to prevent them loosening. It's like a crescent shaped bracket with the holes for two stud heads? Any ideas please?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Jock. Don't know your views on EvilBay but have a look here....

E-vil-Bay....

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Found them........

wheel nut indicators

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Jock. Don't know your views on EvilBay but have a look here....
> 
> E-vil-Bay....
> 
> Johnny F


Hi Johnny,

I am in touch with that trader thanks. He is linked in with www.motoramahull.com somehow. :roll:

The wheel nut indicators is the type of thing that I am after. Thanks for the link, although the ones that they list are too big for the Fiat wheel studs.

Jock.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=92

Hi Jock, try these for trims.

Bob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=92
> 
> Hi Jock, try these for trims.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

Thanks for the link. This type of trim would possibly be our second choice. The first image shows the type of trims that we would like to try and source first. (Much easier to clean and polish, and as I am the only one to give them that TLC, :roll: :roll: :roll: , I'll try for the flatties first. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motoramahull.com/shop/detail.php?item_id=55

Jock this is the link for the flat SS ones, pricey i know but they are solid stainless steel and not plastic covered chrome.

I had a set on my fiat royale for 8 yrs. and the looked as good after 8yr as they did the day i bought them.

Bob


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Euroliner Stainless Steel wheeltrims on Outdoorbits

Eurotrim Stainless Steel trims

HTH Jock


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> http://www.motoramahull.com/shop/detail.php?item_id=55
> 
> Jock this is the link for the flat SS ones, pricey i know but they are solid stainless steel and not plastic covered chrome.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob

I was hoping to avoid the screw on/bracket type, although that seems to be the only option so far, for the flat trims. 



> Euroliner Stainless Steel wheeltrims on Outdoorbits
> Eurotrim Stainless Steel trims
> HTH Jock


Thanks Dave, but these all relate to the Mercedes/Iveco. There doesn't appear to be a listing for the Fiat (single wheel) on the scroll down menu. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Bloody hell Jock theres no helping some people 8O :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Beware the trims with the imitation nuts I have a set that came with the van and no way can you get at the tyre valves through the little hole in the trim. Consequently every tyre check involves cutting off the two nylon tie ons' and removing the trim then fiddling about putting everything back together

Mike

If you zoom in on the pic you'll see the type


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

The first sort are 'Truckline'. Don't know who makes them or where you can buy them but I got £80 on eBay for a set I removed from my Iveco Daily a couple of years ago (nowt so strange as folk...).

Tyretracks (http://www.tyre-tracks.co.uk/) have a good range of stainless covers.

To get round the 'checking tyre pressure' problem fit a set of flexible valve extensions bolted through the cap.

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Liners*

www.euroliners.com

cover your ugly nuts!

Best quality

Trev.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Stainless Wheel Trims*

Hi
You could try www.truckstuff.co.uk
They supply accessories for trucks but I know they do 17.5" trims so they could probably obtain 16".
Also try www.goldschmitt.de.
You can 'phone them direct in Germany.
They can supply very good aluminium trims and will arrange delivery to the UK. I have bought from them myself. Good service and a very good catalogue although it is all in German.
Hope this helps.
Mashy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Bloody hell Jock theres no helping some people 8O :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Johnny F


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That link you gave me is the guy that I am dealing with.....who just happened to phone me representing the company in Bob's link. :wink: 
So actually, there is helping some people. :wink:

The trims should be here some time tomorrow.

Thanks for the tip Trev. Nearly all my wheels are fitted with extended valves, as I struggled to check the pressures even with the Fiat trims.

Thanks to all that have contributed towards my search.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*wheel trims*

http://www.toys4cars.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=10348

Parma Industries - 0800 619 3899 (Ad on Page 89 of Sept. Practical Motorhome) 123 High Street, Wickham Market IP13 ORD : NO WEBSITE

Hi Jock and Rita

These are the trims we have on our Hymer - BUT they are fixed with a bracket I'm afraid - AND you have to remove them to check tyre pressures. We were advised by a tyre fitter not to have long valves fitted as that they have had vans come in with damaged valves due to the trims movement . We had not found the trims a problem though and lack of access prevents vandalism!! The trims are really popular with lorry owners on the Continent.

Hope this helps
Sundial


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*WHEEL TRIMS*

 
All my searching was in vain then - but please take notice of the advice on the extended valves!!

Sundial


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info about valve extensions, Chris. Never knew there was such a beast. Will keep an eye out for a set.

regards

Mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: WHEEL TRIMS*



sundial said:


> All my searching was in vain then - but please take notice of the advice on the extended valves!!
> 
> Sundial


Hi Sundial,

Not in vain, just a little later, that's all. Thanks for the advice re the extended valves. I'll keep an eye on them. As they say, forewarned is forearmed.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

